
Paul Buchheit's Prediction: ChromeOS will be killed next year - revorad
http://friendfeed.com/paul/1af77944/prediction-chromeos-will-be-killed-next-year-or
======
petervandijck
I hope not. ChromeOS sounds very promising, particularly because it's so clean
(UX-wise), so replacing/merging with Android sounds like bad news for the
ChromeOS user experience...

